# Jan 1965 Schwinn Stingray



## vastingray (Sep 9, 2018)

Recent find original Jan 65 Lime pretty nice bike the paint is amazing dated tires super stoked about this one


----------



## Hammer (Sep 10, 2018)

This bike is super clean, I saw this one right after you bought it, the before and after is amazing on this one Tom!

A


----------



## vastingray (Sep 10, 2018)

Hammer said:


> This bike is super clean, I saw this one right after you bought it, the before and after is amazing on this one Tom!
> 
> A



Thanks   I’m really stoked about this bike


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Sep 11, 2018)

Congrats on a killer find you lucky dog. Those bikes just don't exist in my area.


----------



## vazlov (Oct 4, 2018)

Is it for sale?


----------



## ADKBIKES (Oct 6, 2018)

that's awesome


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 9, 2018)

AWESOME find. Looks amazing.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 12, 2018)

Absolutely one of the nicest limes I have seen. 
Congrats on a great find.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 9, 2018)

That is a gorgeous bike!  Do you know anything about the rear tire?  I searched the web and other than the catalog, your bike (and mine) are the only ones coming up with the SLIK tire outlined in white.  

Let me share a picture of my twin to yours - also a very recent find from an estate sale. Mine is a December '65 and I'm thinking it came with the '66 style sissy bar. It is seemingly all original and cleaned up very nicely.  The rear SLIK tire and front Westwind are excellent as is the smoothie seat. Some serious rust was on the rims, but after a couple treatments of Naval Jelly, 0000 steel wool and some chrome polish, they look great.


----------

